# GSSF Recommendations



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Considering entering the GSSF shoots at my range. I've only shot one Glock, .40 and don't remember the model. Looking for recommendations on first Glock purchase that would suffice for these shoots.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

GSSF shoots are once a year ordeal. Are you talking USPSA, IPSC, or IDPA matches? I shot a GSSF match at my local range in June. I used a 9mm for that-G17. One reason for using a caliber of 40S&W or larger is to get into the 'major' category in some of the other sport shooting venues. 9mm is minor. Get whatever you can shoot best and fastest for competition.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Ram Rod said:


> GSSF shoots are once a year ordeal. Are you talking USPSA, IPSC, or IDPA matches? I shot a GSSF match at my local range in June. I used a 9mm for that-G17. One reason for using a caliber of 40S&W or larger is to get into the 'major' category in some of the other sport shooting venues. 9mm is minor. Get whatever you can shoot best and fastest for competition.


Haven't witnessed one of these shoots yet, but, the range I go to has them about once a month. Going to the next one to see what it's about. Just checking to see if anyone that has participated could give me some insight. Thanks for the info on the 9mm.:smt023


----------



## motymmot (Jul 20, 2008)

I just joined last month. They send you a Lot of things. I have to drive for about an hour to go to the shoot. My friend did one last year and he wants to go back, if you join or you are a member you can buy any Glock at a discounted price. I just got a G30sf for under $500 when every thing was done. G23 and G19 were under $400.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the input gents.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I've shot my G35 at last years' GSSF tournament in Norco, CA.

I'd recommend a G34 or whatever you can hit accurately with.


----------

